# What can you tell me about Bolivian Rams?



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been doing some searches on the web regarding Bolivian Rams, and have come up with just a few small and not so detailed articles.
Has anyone here kept or had any experiences with these guys, and if so, could you let me know about it.
My reason for asking this is that I am interested in keeping a species tank with them.
What I am interested in is:

What is the best thing to feed them?
What size tank could handle 6 of them?
Types of dither fish that would do well with them.
I'm not concerned about water parameters because the water in my tank is optimal for their upkeep. 
Possible plants?

I look forward to your replies. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got two (not a pair) in a 45 tall (same footprint as 20 long). I would put maybe one more in that size tank, but that would be it. I think a 55 would handle 6 easy, especially if you had lots of hidey places. 
They aren't aggressive at all, don't bother any of my other fish. I wouldn't put any other bottom dwelling fish in with that many, but any mid/high level fish would probably be fine. Any kind of tetras that like the same water conditions would be good. Just make sure you don't add anything too aggressive. I've got angels, diamond tetras (I really like these), and kuhli loaches in with mine. 
They don't bother any of my plants, don't seem to care either way about them actually. I've got a strawberry pot turned on it's side, and they love that. 
They eat everything I put in the tank. Mine get flakes, frozen foods (bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, etc.), they'll pick at algea wafers,and they really like the sinking wafers I got for the loaches.

I'm certainly no expert on them so I hope this actually helped and didn't just repeat everything from the articles you already found.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

The owner of the local fishstore loves them. They have bred while in his tanks in the past. They also eat everything he throws at them, don't bother other fish unless breeding, can be a little aggressive towards other fish of the same species.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i have a pair in my 10 gallon and they love it. Great fish once theyve gotten used to their surroundings. They are from the amazon so why not some swords? ive got an anubias nana in there and some saggitaria also which they seem to like to hang around, make sure you put a caves and hiding places cause they need those too. Despite the other forum i ended up switching around my tank and now i have a checkerboard cichlid in with those guys and they all get along great, (got rid of the red tailed shark). Some driftwood is nice too cause it lowers the ph, i had the male in there alone for like 4 days and than i put in a piece of driftwood and the next day he was three times more active and its been great ever since.


----------



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Imbrium, ultasol & dmarcus for your helpful replies.
You definately help me in the decision process. I went ahead and took my lonely Golden Ram back and purchased 5 Bolivians (hopefuly 3 females and two males).
I've had them now for about 4 days and they seem to be adapting well and every one else is doing fine. 
I'm so happy with them
:-D


----------

